# Dynamic Range of Eye vs. Film vs. Digital



## Gregidon (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey everyone!
I spent some time searching around the internet trying to find information about the dynamic range of the eye vs. film vs. a digital sensor.  Does anyone have info on this?  I'm frankly curious.  Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 14, 2007)

I have seen numbers quoted here before but forgive me if they are wrong.
The numbers were 5-6 stops for slide film and digital, 6-7 for negative film, and just over double for the human eye.. 13-15 something like that.

Not sure about the eye one but I find the number quoted for the digital to be pretty spot on.


----------

